# Best tippers



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


 They are usually the worst . Strippers , waiters , bartenders and first and foremost Uber drivers .Best tippers are old people .


----------



## wn100804 (Jun 9, 2019)

People from NYC are the best tippers, hands down.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The people who consistently tip me are the older millennial or middle aged couples who I’m driving to an event, like a concert or sporting event. They normally give me $5.

My highest tip was $20, though. Once from a guy I drove to the hood, and another was a guy I drove out of state.


----------



## Just Chillin (Apr 22, 2019)

I have been given tips over $100 numerous times and my highest tip is $500. All from white men, the one exception was an elderly white female.



Just Chillin said:


> I have been given tips over $100 numerous times and my highest tip is $500.


I drive at a 5 star hotel and not U/L


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Middle aged couples where the woman gets in the front seat and subtly asks me a series of questions designed to confirm her position in some marital dispute I know nothing about. 

Took me a while to figure wth but now I have fun watching the guy squirm. 

Even if the account is in the guys name I'll get 5 or 10 bucks. 

I also am pretty good at finding bears for people who've never seen one.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


She only tipped you due to your gender.
A male driver.....NADA!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Tourists going to the airport.


----------



## BigBadJohn (Aug 31, 2018)

Oddly enough, milineals have suddenly been tipping me with very generous amounts. AND have been very polite during the rides.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Strippers, servers, bartenders, and rideshare drivers tend to be the worst tippers. You would think people that count on tips would know better but they don’t. Couple going out on date nights and airport trips tend to be my best tippers.


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


I'd have given it back to her and asked for a fare ride in return.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I find that most riders who have tipped jobs do not tip me. Older people tend to tip me more.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


Airport rides


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


My absolute best tippers are, well...ummm...those Paxs that tip! ?


----------



## Gandler (Jan 27, 2019)

In my view, ironically many tip-based jobs who take Uber to work (I do a lot of early morning driving) tend to not tip, but that may just be my experience. I have never had a stripper tip (early mornings also tend to be when many strip clubs are closing up). Waitstaff is mixed, but often do not tip. A lot of bar people who also are heading home will complain about not getting tips to each other in the car (and then proceed to not tip...) 
Generally foreign tourists who are from countries where tipping is not really a thing, never tip. 
Generally, college students who are doing a minimum fare between campus buildings do not tip. 

For me the best tips are usually locals who are going out recreationally, generally middleclass to upper middle class (I have driven several extremely wealthy people with no tip, who still ordered UberX for some reason, rich people can be some of the cheapest people.....). 

Middle Class groups who go out together for some beers (but not crazy drunk) tend to be generous. Also, couple where the guy orders the Uber tend to tip (often to impress as tipping higher when on a date is a phycological power move). 

I live in a heavy military town, and military pickups are mixed, some tip a lot some don't (I guess its a cross section of society like they always say), but I like military rides because they tend to actually follow car rules and be respectful even when drunk. 

In my opinion Middle Class locals who are going out recreationally tend to be the best, tourists are often on a budget and try to spend less, and tourists also care less since they know they will never see you again. Also, local couples are generally very good tippers. And, if it is somebody you know, generally even better. In my experience locals young adults-middle age (not college students), tend to be the best. But, if I had to make one blanket statement, "middle-class working locals" , because they care about their standing in the community and the perception from their friends. 

This is all just my experience and observations on my location, experiences may vary.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


It's all over for me. Often get tips from people I would have bet money weren't going to tip.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

What I've learned is that just when I think I can make a generalization about a certain group of people, I become pleasantly surprised.

Driving Uber has allowed me to meet and enjoy the company of all sorts of different people.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My best tippers are often immigrants that are in their mid 60's and up. By far the most generous tippers I see.

My second best tippers seem to be people working low paying jobs at fast food restaurants, grocery stores and such.

Tourists tip well but can be hit and miss.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


Hey @ariel5466

Check out this awesome thread by one of the sites coolest dudes

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tip-signs-i-did-a-180.310148/Might help you out with tips.

You look amazing today, btw.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

What is a tip? In Miami we don’t see that.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Airport rides


This has consistently been my experience.


----------



## Marque1 (Jun 10, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hey @ariel5466
> 
> Check out this awesome thread by one of the sites coolest dudes
> 
> ...


I've no doubt this may work in America where tipping is expected and considered almost part of the constitution. However, in countries where it's not, there are numerous stories of drivers trying this and having to take their signs down because of an onslaught of '1' ratings from pax after seeing them. Pax in these countries see it as almost insulting to be prompted or asked for a tip, however light hearted the sign is.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Marque1 said:


> I've no doubt this may work in America where tipping is expected and considered almost part of the constitution. However, in countries where it's not, there are numerous stories of drivers trying this and having to take their signs down because of an onslaught of '1' ratings from pax after seeing them. Pax in these countries see it as almost insulting to be prompted or asked for a tip, however light hearted the sign is.


Not familiar with other countries. 
It's a damn shame.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Some of the stereotypes about tipping have points to them, but they are never blanketly true about everyone. A few weeks ago I got tipped by a mansion dweller and a college kid on the same day.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Some of the stereotypes about tipping have points to them, but they are never blanketly true about everyone.


So true. My first $10 tip came from an 18 year old kid from the projects who said I was the best Uber driver he ever had ?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I drive both cab and TNC. I am mildly amazed at the differences in tipping.

The best tippers in the cab are strippers, bartenders, waiters/waitresses. What the strippers give you, though, often depends on how much money they have. When you take them *to* work, often they barely have their fare. They have blown everything that the earned the previous night on partying or they gave it to their no-job-having useless boyfriend who spends it on booze, drugs, Demon-0's or Taco Hell.

Airport or train station trips tend to mediocre tippers.

The elderly are stingy when it comes to tipping cab drivers. They will give you something, but not much.

The best tippers on TNC are the young to middle aged black or hispanic women who do not live here. They often tip in cash, as well. Every time that one of them has told me that she would tip in-application, she has.

Bartenders, waiters/waitresses and strippers almost never tip on TNC.

Tips on airport and train station jobs are rare and usually paltry on TNC.

Uber Taxi used to have a default tip setting of twenty per-cent. The customer could change it, but if the customer did nothing, you got twenty per-cent. Once Uber implemented platform-wide tipping, it put the tipping on Uber Taxi on the same program. It has totally destroyed tipping on Uber Taxi. People on Uber Taxi tip about as frequently as they do on X, these days; almost never.


----------



## UberKitsa123 (Apr 29, 2019)

Late night gamers and millenials seem to tip most often. I find that the wealthy people in affluent neighborhoods tip the worst, as in not at all. People in hotels also seem to tip pretty well.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> So true. My first $10 tip came from an 18 year old kid from the projects who said I was the best Uber driver he ever had ?


 Probably the cutest Uber driver he ever had also.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

I’d say definitely baby boomers and people in restaurant service tip the best here


----------



## Bullet Bob (Apr 9, 2017)

Cheaters , for whom silence is golden.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

By the total amount I will get over the meter for 10 rides averaged out.

*Trips to the airport (anything but an airport employee) (20%)*
People getting out of the hospital- Decent neighborhood or better (20%)
Drunks age 31+ (20%+)
American Tourists (taxi) 15%
Foreign tourists (tipping countries) 15%
Foreign tourists (non tipping countries) credit 10% (lowest option on our system)
Elderly paying for their own ride 10%
Drunks aged 18-31 5%
*Old people on medical vouchers (0%)*
Foreign tourists (non tipping countries) Cash 0%
People getting out of the hospital- hood (0%)
*People in the hood (-10%) {this includes getting shorted or just not getting paid)*

Tips aren't everything, i find that a large portion of my fares come from the bolded categories. Most of the year A bulk of my rides by % come from the bolded categories. Two out of my top 3 categories are 0% or worse on average, but still worth it due to the large volume.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> *People in the hood (-10%) {this includes getting shorted or just not getting paid)*


????


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> ????


Last night of my "hood calls" I had about 0% in total tips.

No one straight up 100% screwed me, but a couple were a tad short on the meter, Then this was canceled out by people gracious enough to let me keep the change (the literal coins) left over on their trip.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Last night of my "hood calls" I had about 0% in total tips.
> 
> No one straight up 100% screwed me, but a couple were a tad short on the meter, Then this was canceled out by people gracious enough to let me keep the change (the literal coins) left over on their trip.


I have had maybe one in-app tip in all the hood rides I've ever given. Never a cash tip .. forget it

but it's true they are gracious enough to leave the coins that fall out of their pant pockets

maybe that is how the hood has tipped all along

and we took it for granted


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> I have had maybe one in-app tip in all the hood rides I've ever given. Never a cash tip .. forget it
> 
> but it's true they are gracious enough to leave the coins that fall out of their pant pockets
> 
> ...


Hilarious,

But i was actually referring to just the change back.

IE

Taxi fare was $9.60, they hand me a $10.00 AND THEN SAY... _Keep the change_....

Or it could be $9.60 and they hand me a $20.00

"just $10.00 back"


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Hilarious,
> 
> But i was actually referring to just the change back.
> 
> ...


Didn't realize you also drove Ubertaxi, makes much more sense now ..

I find that when I did hood pickups, there was an influx of leftover pocket change in backseats

Hopefully that was your additional tip as well


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Didn't realize you also drove Ubertaxi, makes much more sense now ..
> 
> I find that when I did hood pickups, there was an influx of leftover pocket change in backseats
> 
> Hopefully that was your additional tip as well


It was revenue,

$50-80 in the hood is better than 4 hours of Nadda out in Mickey Mouse land for the same period.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

When I first started, I recorded every ride in an excel spreadsheet and wrote down who tips. I had it broken down into Men, women, black men, black women, white women, white men, and so forth. I wanted to do this to see where I should devote my rides to. The absolute worst tippers are Black women. I had 1 stretch of 44 black women with 1 tip. And the majority of the black women rides are short rides going to and from work. So now I can better decide if I should take that ride by Shaniqua or Amy.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I get consistently get tips from strippers but not millennials. Yes from Baby Boomers and no from former/current U/L drivers. My favorite tips are the ones that give you cash *AND* a tip in the app.

I had a woman (50-55) ask me what the average tip was. I replied with $5-10 depending on the length of the ride. She seemed shocked and said "Well, I think you'll be surprised at my tip". You betcha I was surprised.....I never received a tip -o:. (Ironically - telling that story to other passengers usually lands me a pretty decent tip).


----------



## pdemech (Jul 2, 2019)

OtherUbersdo said:


> They are usually the worst . Strippers , waiters , bartenders and first and foremost Uber drivers .Best tippers are old people .


I agree about the bartenders....they brag about how much they are killing it at the jersey shore than never give a nickel ?‍♂?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

The best tippers are.......


Obviously the ones that don’t get in my car. 

?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I use to be a good tipper to waiters and waitresses but now I'm down in giving 15%. Been stiffed by a large majority of them. My best tips are from what's left of the middle class.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

In Miami NO ONE tips.

Out of the 799 hundred trips I’ve done, I may have gotten 15 tips...

It sucks.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Strippers, servers, bartenders, and rideshare drivers tend to be the worst tippers. You would think people that count on tips would know better but they don't. Couple going out on date nights and airport trips tend to be my best tippers.


Same for me. Except I do have one stripper and a bartender ( same bar) that tip well and in cash.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> Who tend to be your best tippers? I find people who receive tips in their jobs almost always tip, and usually pretty well. I just gave a stripper a ride home from a strip club and she tipped me $5 on a minimum fare ride ?


Strippers are usually the worst. They have to use it for slots and blow.



R3drang3r said:


> Probably the cutest Uber driver he ever had also.


I feel like Ariel is that okay looking girl at comicon that geeks get all excited about but normal people shrug at. You boys are being straight creepy.


----------

